
JSMeter Project - niyazpk
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/jsmeter/
======
jcapote
This is like if intel released their own CPU benchmarking software.

~~~
sid0
How so? Microsoft Research is pretty independent of the product divisions, so
much so that I think it should be looked at as a separate company.

~~~
niyazpk
An independent company would talk about fixing IE rather than blaming the
benchmarks.

~~~
sid0
Do you actually have a counter-claim against the paper or are you simply
resorting to ad hominem? Your argument, as it currently stands, is a DH1.

edit: full disclosure, I'll be interning at MSR (different group) in the
summer.

~~~
niyazpk
You are correct. It was a DH1 reply.

The last sentence from the webpage: _We hope our results will convince the
JavaScript community to develop and adopt benchmarks that are more
representative of real web applications._

I am a web developer and over the years I have suffered a lot and wasted a lot
of time just because the different IE releases did not conform to the existing
web standards. It just doesn't feel right when MS try to _convince_ the
JavaScript community about something while they ignored the recurring demands
of the same community in order to push their proprietary standards and extend
their monopoly.

I am not trying to defend my argument, but just trying to express the thought
process that led me to the argument.

~~~
sid0
> I am a web developer and over the years I have suffered a lot and wasted a
> lot of time just because the different IE releases did not conform to the
> existing web standards.

But the linked paper has absolutely nothing to do with standards. It deals
with the speeds of different JavaScript engines and how representative speed
benchmarks are of real web sites.

> It just doesn't feel right when MS try to convince the JavaScript community
> about something

As I said, it's best to look at MSR as a separate company. I spent a few weeks
there a month ago, and the atmosphere is much more that of a university
research lab than a software company.

------
HendrikR
But it would be nice to remove the istockphoto watermark, besides.

------
comster
omg lame

